# Metal Spinning on Wood Lathe?



## mijunkin (Jan 22, 2012)

I read this article: http://fdp.nu/mikelldevice/spinning.pdf

It seems that this could be done on a wood lathe very easily. Mount a block of wood to a faceplate, turn it to the desired shape, bolt on a round piece of your desired metal, and with the proper "spoons" and a modified tool rest it seems you could spin it to shape.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's a link. http://www.pennstateind.com/store/metal-spinning.html


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Do a search on youtube on metal spinning. You will find a bunch. You do need a lathe in which the bearings are either captured or press in from the inboard side because you are pushing against them pretty hard. 
I've been researching metal spinning for many years and will do it someday. Just have to find the time and cquire the tools. 
there is a weekend class at John C Campbell folk school on metal spinning taught by Dave Hout. It's coming up shortly I believe. 
www.folkschool.org


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

I have thought of trying this myself to make a Roman helmet like one of these, but am not sure if my lathe could handle it, the steel or brass needs to be at least 1.5mm thick. ( these examples are that thick at the exposed edge). On both of these the neck guard has been welded/brazed on after the bowl was spun, the Romans did it in one piece then added the ear guards, cheek pieces and decorative bits. Originally, only brass/bronze ones were spun, the steel ones were made by hammering over a form.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't know if the Romans had spinning capability. Most metal in those days were hand raised with hammers. I worked next to several metal smiths doing that at a bowlathon. It's amazing how good they can get a piece of metal with just hammers.


----------

